# Brommeland Max Con V IWB for the XD-45



## tex45acp (May 26, 2006)

I just recieved my new leather holster and double mag pouch for my Springfield XD-45. The holster was made by Brommeland Gunleather up in Sneedville, TN. I ordered it about 10 weeks ago and thought I was going to die waiting. Well the wait was worth it. I am wearing it now for almost 4 hours and man is this holster comfortable, and I don't even have it broke in yet!!!

Gary & Remy are great to deal with and the product is top notch. I finally got to take a picture......just did not want to take it off to do so. This is one comfortable rig.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Congrats, that look like a very nice rig. Keep wearing it in this Texas heat and it will break in real quick.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Great lookin leather!!! I was drooling over it on Combat Carry earlier....


----------

